# The Oris Divers Sixty-Five with the New Gray and "Deauville" Blue Dial



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Oris Divers Sixty-Five with the New Gray and "Deauville" Blue Dial*










Earlier this year, we wrote a post proclaiming the Oris Divers Sixty-Five our favorite watch under $2,000 for 2015. Oris has since expanded the model with an appealing new version featuring a gray and "Deauville" blue dial. The two new colors work quite well together, and the collective aesthetic of the watch effectively recall the essence of the upscale coastal resort in the north of France for which the ocean blue color is named.

While most of the photos in our post on the prior Oris Divers Sixty-Five featured a fabric (NATO-ish) strap, this post features the Deauville version on a new tropic inspired rubber strap. This dial variant can also be purchased on a fabric strap, though the color is black instead of tan like the previous model. All the fabric and rubber strap options can also be purchased separately for around $100 each.

This new option was originally scheduled to arrive in January, but has unexpectedly arrived just before Xmas. It shares the same $1,850 retail as the original Oris Divers Sixty-Five and, as of this writing, we have plenty in stock for immediate delivery.

Below are photos of this beautiful second dial variation of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five.









_The anodized aluminum bezel of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five with gray and "Deauville" blue dial._









_The curved profile of the sapphire crystal simulates the acrylic crystals of an earlier era. _









_The gray center and "Deauville" blue dial of the new Oris Divers Sixty-Five._









_The case horns and bezel edge of the new Oris Divers Sixty-Five on the tropic style rubber strap._









_The tang buckle of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five tropic style rubber strap._









_The case back of the Oris Divers Sixty-Five on rubber strap._









_A wrist shot of the gray and "Deauville" blue dialed Oris Divers Sixty-Five on a rubber strap._









_The watch features an identical lume signature to the original black dial Oris Divers Sixty-Five._


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks great Rob and thank you for posting. I sent you a PM regarding this diver.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Let us know when the black version gets down under $1k please. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

I second this!


yankeexpress said:


> Let us know when the black version gets down under $1k please. Thanks.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I wasn't exactly a fan of the black one but this one I could go for.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta (Oct 13, 2013)

Stunning combo. Better than black, IMO.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am glad I picked the black one


----------



## Berwolf (Jul 17, 2014)

Always good to have options, but I think the black dial will remain on my list of watches for future consideration.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I prefer the black, but it's a mic shade of blue at least


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

They both look great, so whichever color version gets discounted to $....... Will be my choice.


----------



## stumpovich (Dec 15, 2013)

Still haven't seen the blue for sale anywhere.


----------



## Jaxwired (Nov 15, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> They both look great, so whichever color version gets discounted to $....... Will be my choice.


has the black one on either strap for $1100 and change.

Love this new blue one.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Rob, I just sent you an email on this, but should have just posted here. Do you know if this is true a metal bracelet version coming in February?

Oris Divers Sixty-Five with Metal Bracelet and black textile

Here is the photo they posted with the news article:


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Love them


----------



## kur4ki (Mar 22, 2015)

Jaxwired said:


> has the black one on either strap for $1100 and change.
> 
> Love this new blue one.


The black one is $1100 now?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

kur4ki said:


> The black one is $1100 now?


No. The grey market seller being referred to doesn't actually have it in stock. They're simply advertising it for a target price, but if you pay them there's no telling when (or if) they will be able to source one for you, especially at that price. Frankly I think it's very doubtful you'll see this watch on the grey market at such a low price until well into next year because it's a new model that's attractively priced already and therefore in high demand, so ADs don't have old stock they need to turn over (by selling off to GM resellers).


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

stumpovich said:


> Still haven't seen the blue for sale anywhere.


Recently picked one up at local AD: pic is a little dark, blue/gray dial is more subdued and not as bright as black glossy dial. I like it as it is different and don't need another black dial piece.


----------



## blackbox1011 (Jun 6, 2015)

^great looking piece


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

It does look quite nice on bracelet.


----------



## intelboy1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I like the look both on the strap and bracelet. I cannot wait to find one. Does anyne know a AD in the DC area ?


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks great. Unique color combination.


----------



## FrozenCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

Picked mine up a couple of days ago. AD had three in stock. A black dial and blue dial both with a rubber strap, and a black with a nato strap.

I ultimately chose the nato one as I preferred the black over the blue and the nato one was factory fresh. They just received it in that day and hadn't even taken it out of the shipping box yet. Besides, I think the nato strap looks awesome.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice. I tried on the black version at my local AD and was very tempted.


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

really like the blue version and the lume looks great in the picture


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

I like em both. Their new bronze model is also vey cool. May have to pick up an Oris this year


----------



## RedMoses (Jul 24, 2014)

Love that Grey and Blue, certainly unique


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Can't decide between the black or blue but I know I want it on bracelet and then buy the rubber strap later.


----------



## Noah Gauthier (Jul 29, 2014)

Love the blue. Domed crystal is very slick!


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

Since joining the forum I have been browsing in the Seiko section. 
The Sixty-Five is so cool.
Might have to relegate the Seiko divers down the 'wish' list for 2016.
Looks like I will be spending a bit more time on here from now on.


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm really loving this watch,I've not taken it off since I've got it a month ago!! Get one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Udedokei (Jun 29, 2020)

I’ve recently found this watch selling new at an AD for 40% discount. They’re trying to unload the stock apparently since it’s old stock. Am I stupid to turn it down? I love the aesthetic of the watch, have a general appreciation of the Oris brand, but don’t really know much about the long-term durability of this particular model, the quality of the movement, or how well it functions in the water.

Thoughts?

I think it could be a great summer/vacation watch, and while I do like to dive, it doesn’t have to be a dive watch as much as a pool/beach watch that gets a ton of wear in hot and tropical climates, while hiking, and doing other outdoor activities.


----------



## vijay (Dec 13, 2014)

Udedokei said:


> I've recently found this watch selling new at an AD for 40% discount. They're trying to unload the stock apparently since it's old stock. Am I stupid to turn it down? I love the aesthetic of the watch, have a general appreciation of the Oris brand, but don't really know much about the long-term durability of this particular model, the quality of the movement, or how well it functions in the water.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I think it could be a great summer/vacation watch, and while I do like to dive, it doesn't have to be a dive watch as much as a pool/beach watch that gets a ton of wear in hot and tropical climates, while hiking, and doing other outdoor activities.


I have purchased this watch about a month ago. I got the black dial one on beige textile/canvas strap. The reason I went for it was because I too got an extraordinarily deal and went for it and it was an impulse purchase.

It is a fun and funky looking cool watch and very comfortable on the wrist and you don't realise at all that it is on the wrist. It is not heavy or does not feel that it is built like a tank to be honest but it has enough heft to it and it is not flimsy and feels well made and the domed sapphire crystal is awesome.

It has a basic selitta movement SW 200-1 based on ETA 2824 movement which is a workhorse and robust movement ( having 38 hours PR ) which is basic but heard that it is very easy to service from any competent watchmaker and getting parts should not be difficult for years to come. So the movement is pretty generic to say the least and you are paying for the brand which has a decent history and also for the aesthetics of the watch.

To tell the truth paying full MSRP for this watch or any Oris watch in general is not a wise choice but if you are able to snag one for 40 or above discount on MSRP then it is a good deal and well worth it.

By the way which ( colour and strap choice ) are you getting a 40% discount on and what is the final price coming on the same in USD after discount ?


----------



## Udedokei (Jun 29, 2020)

vijay said:


> I have purchased this watch about a month ago. I got the black dial one on beige textile/canvas strap. The reason I went for it was because I too got an extraordinarily deal and went for it and it was an impulse purchase.
> 
> It is a fun and funky looking cool watch and very comfortable on the wrist and you don't realise at all that it is on the wrist. It is not heavy or does not feel that it is built like a tank to be honest but it has enough heft to it and it is not flimsy and feels well made and the domed sapphire crystal is awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! It's 40% off 1,800 euros and it has the black fabric strap, which I really like.

Not totally sure what the final price would be but tax is already included and 40% of 1,800 would be 1,080 euros and then I'd get the VAT back at the airport, it will come in around 900 euro most likely.


----------



## vijay (Dec 13, 2014)

Udedokei said:


> Thanks for your response! It's 40% off 1,800 euros and it has the black fabric strap, which I really like.
> 
> Not totally sure what the final price would be but tax is already included and 40% of 1,800 would be 1,080 euros and then I'd get the VAT back at the airport, it will come in around 900 euro most likely.


Well at that price with full 3 years warranty for this watch from an AD it is a good deal and you should go for this if you like the watch. Is it with the black dial or black and blue or gray and blue ? At the end of the day it is your call and decision. All the best with whatever you decide to do. Take care


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

I would only buy this watch on the bracelet (which I have done in the past). The bracelet is very expensive after the fact, and the rubber and fabric straps, although nice, aren’t necessarily in line with the quality of the watch.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

"To tell the truth paying full MSRP for this watch or any Oris watch in general is not a wise choice"

Eh, subjective opinion. Even at MSRP, Oris watches are great value for dollar spent. In their price bracket, find me something comparable that has the same level of quality, in a Swiss brand. If we're talking about investment where you're least likely to lose money in the future on resale, then sure, Oris isn't your best bet. Go with the tried, tested and true Rolex, which is probably one of the best watch brands at holding its value on the second hand market. Otherwise ? Absolutely, Oris is excellent value for dollar spent.

That being said, 40% off ? Yeah, that's a REALLY good deal. I would jump on that, if I liked the reference.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

But it!


----------

